# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo Wheaton IL Saturday March 1st



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Our next event is Saturday March 1st. At the DuPage County Fairgrounds 2015 Manchester Road Wheaton Illinois. $5 to get in 10 and under free with paid emission. 10 a.m. To 3 p.m. ATM and hot food on site. 21000 square feet of all the critters you love. Animals & supplies at the best prices around. Come on out and see what's new.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

How are your expo's going Scott? Always makes me wish I lived closer!


----------



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Going real good thanks


----------

